# Issues with PORTSNAP(8)



## mrkotfw (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I'm a bit confused as to why I am having this issue. Regardless of
what I've searched for has suggested for me to do, I still cannot
update my ports tree.

Running the following causes issues (as root):


```
portsnap fetch extract"]
portsnap: Invalid key fingerprint: 9b5feee6d69f170e3dd0a2c8e469ddbd64f13f978f2f3aede40c98633216c330
```

I've tried to check for an updated portsnap.conf file and the KEYPRINT
value is the same.
I've deleted all the contents within /var/db/portsnap.

Is there anything else that I can do?


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 4, 2010)

I apologize. I forgot to mention the version of FreeBSD: 7.2-STABLE.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like port's snapshot that is used by *portsnap* got corrupted.
I would backup /usr/ports/distfiles and /usr/ports/packages(if I needed them)
then delete everything in /usr/ports, then star over:
`# portsnap fetch extract`


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 5, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Looks like port's snapshot that is used by *portsnap* got corrupted.
> I would backup /usr/ports/distfiles and /usr/ports/packages(if I needed them)
> then delete everything in /usr/ports, then star over:
> `# portsnap fetch extract`



Hi zeiz, I did just that. In fact, I removed /usr/ports entirely and I still have the same error.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 5, 2010)

Never seen like that. 
Nothing comes to mind except rebuilding /usr/src/usr.sbin/portsnap


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 5, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Never seen like that.
> Nothing comes to mind except rebuilding /usr/src/usr.sbin/portsnap



I think I might have to do that. Thanks for the tip.

I'm still open to other suggestions as well.

Thanks a lot zeiz.


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 5, 2010)

Just an update. I tried to recompile portsnap (that worked fine), but still obtained the _same_ error!

I'm completely confused now. x(


----------



## zeiz (Jun 6, 2010)

Only portsnap behaves like that? 
Did you try csup?
What hardware do you have?


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 6, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Only portsnap behaves like that?
> Did you try csup?
> What hardware do you have?



I haven't tried csup, yet. This has only begun to occur not too long ago. For the past two years, it has worked fine. It's a COMPAQ Proliant server 1850R.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 6, 2010)

7.2-STABLE? 
No idea what updates you did but maybe rebuild base and kernel to 7.3-STABLE?


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 6, 2010)

Shot in the dark, but maybe http caching?

I would think if this were a problem with portsnap(8) itself, or 7.2 there'd be a lot of noise here and on the lists.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 6, 2010)

Portsnap is a shell script, so no need to re-compile.
Do you use a Proxy Server?


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 7, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> Portsnap is a shell script, so no need to re-compile.
> Do you use a Proxy Server?



I don't. I'll check out csup. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## mrkotfw (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but for those of you who are having this problem, just update to 7.2-p?. This seems to have fixed the problem.

How odd.


----------

